# UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!



## katja (29. Juni 2006)

hallo ihr lieben!
nachdem es in diesem forum ja zwei lager bzgl. uvc-klärer gibt, muss ich heute mal eine lanze "pro" uvc brechen!
folgendes konnten wir beobachten: mitte letzte woche fiel uns auf, dass die sichttiefe zusehends abnahm, das wasser wurde immer trüber und irgendwie grün-braun-stichig. wir dachten zuerst an die sonneneinstrahlung und wärme und damit verbundenem algenwachstum, aber auch nach 2 tagen bedeckt blieb es so. wassertests lieferten allesamt gute werte...wir waren ratlos, zum schluss konnten wir fische, die sich tiefer als 60 cm aufhielten nur noch erahnen  von der pumpe ganz zu schweigen..! am wochenende ist mein mann dann an den filter um ihn mal rückzuspülen, vielleicht lag es ja daran? da es schon leicht dämmerte, fiel ihm auf, dass er gar kein blaues licht sah! uvc teil ausgebaut, auf der terrasse eingesteckt: tatsächlich! birne verrissen!!! wir hofften, dass das der knackpunkt war und ich bin montag gleich los, eine neue kaufen, abends eingebaut, funzte wieder!
und siehe da: gestern morgen schon das aha-erlebnis! ein ganz anderer teich! und heute morgen, so gut wie normalzustand! tolles, klares wasser, man kann sogar die ritzen der pumpe wieder gut sehen und jeden krümel am boden!! grün-braun hat sich erledigt und unsere suche auch!
und jetzt sag mir nochmal jemand, uvc bringt nichts!!  
viele grüße
katja


----------



## didio (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hallo, zusammen.
Die Frage aller Fragen: bei welchem Wasser fühlen sich die Fische wohler?
Ich bin überzeugt von der "dreckigen" Variante.
Deshalb ist bei uns der UVC-Klärer aus, obwohl am damals gekauften Filter
einer installiert war.

viele Grüsse
didio


----------



## Froschkönig (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*



			
				didio schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, zusammen.
> Die Frage aller Fragen: bei welchem Wasser fühlen sich die Fische wohler?
> *Ich bin überzeugt von der "dreckigen" Variante.*
> Deshalb ist bei uns der UVC-Klärer aus, obwohl am damals gekauften Filter
> ...



Hi. Und warum bist Du davon überzeugt?


----------



## katja (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

hallo didio!
also wohl fühlen tun sich unsere fischis augenscheinlich immer!
wobei ich das gefühl habe, dass sie tatsächlich seit ein, zwei tagen noch lebendiger unterwegs sind, als sonst! sogar balzen tun sie schon wieder  
so wie es aussieht haben meine bewohner wohl lieber den klaren durchblick!!  
liebe grüße
katja


----------



## Thorsten (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

öhm...und was soll uns das sagen?

Bei ausreichender Bepflanzung und/oder einen Pflanzfilter sieht dein Teich genauso aus

Bei mir *ohne* UVC - Sichtiefe 1,70m glasklar!


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hallo Katja,

ich gehöre eher ins Kontralager...  
Mit der UVC ist es m.M.n. wie mit einer Schmerztablette bei Zahnschmerzen. 
Du bekommst die Symptome (grüne Farbe des Wasser bzw. Schmerzen) zwar weg, aber sobald die Wirkung nachläßt ist das Problem wieder vorhanden, kann dauerhaft sogar schlimmer werden. Bei langer Einnahme von Schwerzmitteln bekommt man Nierenprobleme.. Dein Teich bekommt vielleicht Probleme mit den Wasserwerten! 
Beim Zahnarzt hilft dann eine neue Füllung oder eine andere Behandlung. Er löst das Problem und behandelt nicht nur die Schmerzen.
Ich hoffe, Du verstehst worauf ich hinaus möchte. Man kann unsere Teiche nicht so 100%ig mit der Natur vergleichen. 
Trotzdem kann man versuchen, mit natürlichen Mitteln, z.B. mehr Pflanzen + evtl. weniger Füttern, das Ziel (klareres Wasser) zu erreichen. 

In der Natur gibt es keine UVC, kein Eiweißabschäumer und was weiß ich noch. Nährstoffe werden dort durch Pflanzen aufgenommen und so dem Wasser entzogen. Sind nicht genügend Pflanzen da, oder die Bedingungen für sie sind nicht optimal, dann übernehmen liebend gern die Algen den Job.
Hier im Forum gibt es viele Beispiele für klare Teiche mit Fischen und ohne UVC!


----------



## katja (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

hallo an alle!
@thorsten: pflanzen hab ich wirklich viele drin, da aber dieses frühjahr erst eingesetzt natürlich noch nicht so üppig, wie nach jahrelangem "einwachsen", aber das wird! vielleicht brauch auch ich dann keine uvc-hilfe mehr! wie war das: man muss viel geduld haben mit einem teich (und das mir!)   da wir den platz restlos ausgeschöpft haben und trotzdem nur auf 3000 l kommen, ist für ein pflanzenfilterbereich leider kein platz geblieben, obwohl ich das sehr schön finde  
@annett: im großen ganzen siehe oben, aber du hast schon recht  
wobei: wir haben ja schon viele jahre einen teich, wurde so alle zwei jahre größer, bis jetzt zum maximum. probleme mit dem wasser, also in der form, dass fische gestorben wären hatten wir nie! wir hatten einen selbstmörderischen __ graskarpfen, der sich ans ufer geworfen hatte   und einen __ goldfisch, den die __ ringelnatter als frühstück zu sich nahm   ansonsten keine verluste, zum glück!!   und immer schon war uvc im spiel!
liebe grüße
katja


----------



## Thorsten (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hi Katja,

wenn deine Pflanzen mal in "Gang" gekommen sind, klappt es bestimmt ohne UVC

Immer geduldig sein...viel mir/uns auch sehr schwer 

Hier mal zwei "Beweisfotos" - ca. 1,20 tiefe.......


----------



## Rambo (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Teich ist auch eher etwas trüb als Klar und ich habe in der Randzone
Alles voll mit hohen Pfanzen, 2 grosse __ Schilf Töpfe etwas tiefer und 
3 Kübel Seerosen die dieses Jahr sehr verkümmert sind.
Trozdem ist das wasser trüb aber den Werten nach ok.
Die 4 Pumpen sprudeln sauberes wasser raus.
Ansich möchte ich lieber klares Wasser andereseits kann ein __ Reiher so meine
Fische nicht sehen.

Die Fische sind putz munter Balzen wie wild und wenn abens eine Pumpe aus
geht und das Futter kommt dann springen sie fast alle aus dem Wasser.
Selbst das wutter wird vor Übermut raus geschossen.

Wie seht ihr das?

LG Rambo


----------



## Thorsten (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hi Rambo,

na ja, dass der __ Reiher die Fische nicht sieht halte ich für ein Gerücht
der findet diese auch in einem trüben Teich.

Aber sag mal, hast Du mal ein paar aktuelle Pics von deinem Teich?

Würde mich doch mal interessieren wie er sich gegenüber dem letzten Jahr entwickelt hat!


----------



## Rambo (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hi Thorsten,

werde nach her Bilder machen und heute oder morgen reinstellen.
Muss heut früh erst mal die Filter und Pumpen reinigen und dann mach ich Bilder. 

Schönen Sonntag an alle

Gruss Rambo


----------



## Thorsten (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Klasse Rambo...bin schon gespannt


----------



## Rambo (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

so hier nun ein paar Bilder von heute.
Werde versuchen heute abend noch welche aus der Luft zu machen wenn
der Akku wieder voll ist 

Gruss Rambo


----------



## SandokanUSA (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

@Rambo
Wo ist der Teich auf den Bildern ?


----------



## Rambo (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hum, irgendwie kann ich die frage schon verstehen wenn man den Teich nicht
kennt. Werde noch mal die Luftaufnahmen machen hatte nur noch keine
Zeit dafür gefunden :-( 
Der Teich ist im inneren der Pflanzen und diese Bilden kompl. die Randzone.

Gruss Rambo


----------



## Sybi (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hallo,

also ich möchte mich auf die Pro-Seite stellen.
Seit letzten Herbst habe ich erst meinen Teich, und außer Unterwasserpflanzen hatte ich letztes Jahr noch keine, da es für andere Pflanzen schon zu spät war. Ich habe in diesem ganzen Jahr noch kein klares Wasser gehabt. Mal´ne grüne, dann mal braun, aber meistens eine grüne Brühe. Seit April läuft der Filter, keine Besserung. Seit knapp 1,5 Wochen habe ich eine UV-Lampe, und genau 5 Tage danach hatte ich klares Wasser.

Ich war sehr glücklich, denn die Suppe mochte ich nicht weiter ansehen. Einen Unterschied zum Verhalten meiner Fische konnte ich nicht ausmachen, sie sind genauso lebhaft wie vorher auch.

Wenn es irgendwann einmal ohne geht, dann ist es ja gut. Aber ich werde nicht wieder wochenlang in grüne Brühe gucken. 

Gruß Sybille


----------



## karsten. (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hallo Sybille

schön , ich freue mich mit Jeden der mit seinem Teich zufrieden ist !

nur 

Ihr vom pro-UVC-Lager  Ihr müsst auch versprechen 
Euch auch dann zu noch zu melden wenn der UVC  NICHT mehr den Teich klärt !......   

Es kann doch nur funktionieren wenn die gecrackten Algen auch *aus *dem System nachhaltlg entfernt werden und das so lange bis sich ein biologisches Gleichgewicht zwischen Nährstoffeintrag und Verbrauch eingestellt hat. Bei Fischbesatz mit Fütterung wird das ohne entsprechend dimensionierte Filter nie was.

Wenn einem UVC Filtersysteme nachgeschaltet sind , die es schaffen die möglicherweise zusammengeklumptem Algen zurückzuhalten und zu separieren 
o.k. 
aber nur dann wird sich ein dauerhafter Erfolg einstellen.


und 

DAS muss man doch den potentiellen UVC Verwendern auch sagen
  

ein UVC auf einem "Eimer mit Schwämmen"
bringt auf Dauer nichts !

mit freundlichem Gruß
vom Kontra-Lager


----------



## hoscht112 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hallo allerseits,

hab mich gestern hier mal angemeldet, nettes Forum hier.

Ich bewundere Eure sehr klaren Teiche, bei mir ist es irgendwie immer trüb das Wasser. Hab auch schon mit den gedanken gespielt ne UVC zu kaufen, aber als ich hier bisschen gestöbert hab im Forum ist mir zu Ohren gekommen das es auch ohne UVC geht?! 

Hmm was mach ich nun.....

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hallo Christian,

zunächst mal: Willkommen on Board.



> Hmm was mach ich nun.....


Dich und Deinen Teich zunächst mal hier richtig vorstellen (Wieviel sind denn "paar" Koi/Goldfische ?) und dann gezielte Fragen stellen. 
Dann kommst Du sicherlich auch weiter.


----------



## Raffa (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

ops falscher thread  sorry


----------



## Keep (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

<-- ist ganz klar Pro UVC...

Hatte im alten Teich mit viel Pflanzen und Bachlauf kombiniert mit Wasserfall schon immer einigermaßen klares Wasser. Was mir dann aber der UVC Filter, der gerade im Angebot war, gebracht hat... Wahnsinn!!! Ich möchte so klares Wasser nicht mehr missen!!!

Jetzt habe ich ja meinen neuen Teich angelegt und musste eine Woche lang den UVC Filter auslassen und hatte gleich Algenbildung und eine unreine Wasseroberfläche. Sah aus wie Fadenalgen etc...
Ich persönlich werde jetzt die Pflanzen noch einmal verdoppeln, da mein neuer Teich noch nicht so sehr bepflanzt ist.
Bis dahin läuft der UVC Tag und Nacht.
Danach werde ich ihn nur noch 5 Stunden am Tag laufen lassen, wie ich es am alten Teich praktiziert hatte. Das hatte mir mit den vielen Pflanzen gereicht, um ein glasklares Wasser zu erzielen...

Gute Nacht, Gruß René


----------



## Rambo (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hallo allerseit,

hier noch mal jetzt die Luftaufnahme damit man sieht das da auch ein Teich ist 

Gruss Rambo


----------



## Rambo (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Nachtrag, das Wass wird jetzt wieder klar auch ohne UVC


----------



## grisu (4. Aug. 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Ich habe einen 10 Jahre "alten" Naturteich, keine Fische, nur Pflanzen, eingewanderte __ Molche.. und mir eingebildet, einen Filter zu brauchen. Es gab ein nettes Angebot mit Komplettangebot mit UVC Klärer, weil im Frühling das Wasser trüb istl, sonst ist es glasklar - unwissend wie ich war hab ich das Ding gleich tagelang laufen lassen. Und am 3. Tag hat sich eine gelbliche, ölige Schicht gebildet.

Dann bisschen nachgelesen, und erst dann bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, das das wohl die Überreste von meinen Kleintieren, Plankton, Wasserflöhe? etc sind.

Gleich wieder abgeschalten und einige Tage später hat sich alles wieder aufgelöst. Vermute einmal das UVC die ganze Teichfauna killt bzw. umgestellt, wenn jemand immer dieses Ding betreibt und es dann ausfällt wirds trüb und umgekehrt genauso.


----------



## StefanS (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ein Teich wie der von Rambo klares Wasser hat, ist das kein Wunder - auch ohne UVC. Bei der Pflanzenmenge ! Ich finde nur, es wäre allerhöchste Zeit, einmal gewaltig auszulichten und auszudünnen (ich denke da an mindestens 2/3 im Herbst), um so Biomasse aus dem Teich und dem Kreislauf zu entfernen. Pro oder contra UVC kann man da gar nicht ableiten.

Wenn Grisu gemeint hat, bei einem eingelaufenen, reinen Pflanzenteich einen Filter und erst recht einen Vorklärer zu benötigen, dann war das eine ordinäre Fehleinschätzung, die er ja auch sofort korrigiert hat.

Niemand aus dem Pro-Lager hat auch nur ein Wort zu dem überzeugenden Argument von Kartsen geäussert - ich vermute, das wurde einfach nicht verstanden. Was auch nicht für UVC spricht.

René wundert sich, dass es an seinem neu anlgeegten Teich ohne UVC zu Fadenalgen kommt. Vermutlich geht er davon aus, dass es dazu mit UVC (aber: die armen Bakkies...) nicht gekommen wäre. Vielleicht liefert er ja noch die Erklärung nach, welche Pumpe denn die Fadenalgen zwecks Vernichtung durch den UVC schieben würde. Auch nichts verstanden. Auch kein Argument Pro.

Für mich sind UVC Anhänger die Opfer einer reichlich durchsichtigen Bauernfänger-Werbung, die entsprechend bei allen chemischen Mittelchen funktioniert. Die  Teiche sind so überbesetzt und derart mit Nährstoffen überfrachtet, dass die Teichbesitzer das Algenproblem mit gar nichts mehr in den Griff bekommen. Sie sind dann für Werbung, die ihnen das Blaue vom Himmel verspricht, besonders anfällig und vernichten mit hellem Vergnügen alljährlich grosse Geldmengen zum alleinigen Nutzen der Hersteller. Kurzzeitige Erfolge reichen vollkommen aus, sie glauben zu machen, dass eine erneute Algenplage gaaanz andere Ursachen haben müsse. 

Da kann man nichts machen, man muss sie gewähren lassen. Irgendwann kapieren sie es von allein, dass es ja wohl nicht ausreichen kann, die Algen (und im Falle von UVC auch nur die Schwebealgen !) einmal zu killen, das Problem (total überdüngter Teich) aber bestehen zu lassen. Und entweder man geht back to the roots und verhindert die völlige Eutrophierung des Teiches oder man lebt mit den Algen. Oder schmeisst den Teich wieder zu. Verkünden, wie toll so ein UVC ist, kann man mangels Nachprüfbarkeit ja immer noch.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Rambo (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

@Stefan, ja der Teich wird im Herbst wieder um einiges gerodet und auch einiges entfernt oder umgesetzt.
Das machen wir fast jedes Jahr so inkl. reinigung des Bodens und vom Rand.

Aber eine frage bleibt noch meinerseits, kann es sein das du etwas säuerlich
bist? Nichts für ungut aber es fühlt sich so an wenn man das liest? 

Schönes WE an alle
Rambo


----------



## Friedhelm (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Nun ja, die Zahl der (Verkäufer) Gläubigen nimmt nicht ab. Und die Ungeduld des Teichneulings ist kaum zu zügeln.
Hab die Phase der UVC-Gläubigkeit auch - gottseidank schon lange - hinter mir und Glasklarheit ist absolut unbedeutend für mich.
Mittlerweile weis ich längst, was eine UVC alles an Microfauna in einem Teich vernichtet - so wirds nie was mit einem ausgewogenen Gleichgewicht im Teich.
Mögen die Unverbesserlichen sich am kurzeitigen "Erfolg" beim Einsatz der UVC  erfreuen. Ich nehme für mich in Anspruch, daß es nun auch ohne die Lampe seit Jahren funktioniert - je länger, desto besser.
Status meines Teiches z.Zt. : glasklar (Schiit, eigentlich nicht mein Ziel), Algenblüte im Frühjahr : dieses Jahr kürzer als gewohnt - nur ca 3 Wochen.
Beste Wasserwerte - ständig unter Kontrolle.

Was will ich mehr ?

Hi Rambo,

ich mach da gar nichts im Herbst, außer dem Abkeschern des gröbsten Laubs - der Rest bleibt drin und bildet eine vorzügliche Schlammschicht mit einem perfekten Lebensraum für unzählige, geliebte Bakkis. Dieser "Filter" ist mehr wert, als der zusätzlich installierte Außenfilter.


----------



## StefanS (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*



			
				Rambo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine frage bleibt noch meinerseits, kann es sein das du etwas säuerlichbist?



Hallo Rambo,

nein, ich bin nicht säuerlich (vom Typ her schon gar nicht). Aber ich habe eine ziemlich feste Meinung, was das Marketing Pro-UVC betrifft: 

Die Branche hat eine Käuferschicht gefunden, die aus Verzweiflung viel Geld auszugeben bereit ist.

Viele Vorgänge laufen in einem Teich zeitgleich ab (so auch bei Dir mit üppiger Bepflanzung - die ich übrigens als positiv empfinde, nicht falsch verstehen !). Ich persönlich schwöre ja darauf, Messingdrähte Ende Mai kreuzend über den Teich zu spannen - spätestens im Juli sind die Algen dann verschwunden  . Ich werde immer behaupten, dass das Verschwinden der Algen mit meinen Messingfäden zu tun hat (funktioniert keinesfalls mit Kupfer oder Edelstahl - un nur, wenn wirklich über Kreuz !).

Ich hoffe, das wird jetzt verstanden: Es werden Ursache/Wirkung-Zusammenhänge für Vorgänge konstruiert, die in Wirklichkeit einfach nur zeitgleich, aber unabhängig voneinander ablaufen. Es hat keinerlei Bedeutung, wenn die Algen (und zwar ausschliesslich Schwebealgen !) verschwinden, sobald man ein UVC einbaut. Wäre ja noch lustiger, wenn nicht ! Wie sieht es über die Zeit aus ?? Es gehen aber auch die Einzeller und damit die Basis der Teichbiologie ein. Wenn man Algenvernichter in den Teich kippt, schädigt man gleichermaßen die Teichbiologie.

Ich werde mich deshalb deutlich gegen wahllose Behauptungen zu UVC und ähnlichen Erfindungen äussern - und sei es nur, damit ahnungslose Anfänger da nichts für verbürgt halten. Wenn Du DAS allerdings als säuerlich bezeichnest - ja, dann bin ich säuerlich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Rambo (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Jeder soll seine Meinung haben und wenn man seinen Standpunkt vertritt
so ist das völlig OK. War auch von mir nicht Böse gemeint mit dem säuerlich 
und ich bin für jede Info und Rat sehr Dankbar.
Ich hab, seit mir mal wieder die Lampe runter gefallen ist, auch keinen UVC
mehr aktive und das Wasser ist immer noch klar. Das einzige was drin ist sind
Pumpen und der Filter und ein Oxydator und wenn es mal sein muss kommt höchstens bei einer Leerung Teichstarter rein, sonst nix.

Das mit Messing und Algen kann ich mir schon etwas Vorstellen aber wie
kommt man auf diese Idee?

Das wichtigste für mich ist das sich die Tiere im und am Teich wohl fühlen
und ich behaupte mal das wenn die Fische hin und her Rasen und die ganze
__ Libellen und Schmetterlinge sich nieder lassen das ganze nicht Verkehrt sein
kann. 
Wenn abends Futter gibt beginnt eine wilde Plantschschlacht im Teich und
alles regt sich danach. Ich denke mal es geht ihnen gut und für mich ist
es eine Erholung der Natur zu zusschauen.

In diesem Sinne ech allen noch einen schönen Sonntag

Gruesse aus der Wetterau
Rambo


----------



## Sybi (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

_Zitat:Ihr vom pro-UVC-Lager, Ihr müsst auch versprechen 
Euch auch dann zu noch zu melden wenn der UVC  NICHT mehr den Teich klärt !)_

O.K. Karsten, dann werde ich das jetzt mal tun.

Leider ist mein Wasser nicht immer hunterprozentig klar, trotz UVC.
Mein Teich ist ja nur 1m tief, und ich muß ganz ehrlich zugeben, dass ich bis jetzt nur einmal für kurze Zeit bis auf den Grund sehen konnte.
Zwischendurch habe ich immer wieder trübe Zeiten, im Moment sogar Algen im Teich.
Ich traue mich trotzdem nicht die Lampe abzuschalten, weil ich Angst habe, dass es noch schlimmer wird.



Gruß Sybille


----------



## Frank (25. Aug. 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich hab hier auch mal was für die "UVC-Pro User".

Einige von euch wissen, das ich meinen Teich erst dieses Frühjahr angelegt habe. 
Die ersten Pflanzen wurden Mitte/Ende Mai eingesetzt. 
Ca. zwei Stunden nach dem einpflanzen hatte ich eine glibberige grüne Brühe auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen: Algen vom feinsten. 
Ob durch die Pflanzen verursacht oder reiner Zufall vermag ich nicht zu sagen. 
Die glibberige Schicht hielt sich etwas über einen Tag. Danach war das Wasser grünbräunlich. 
Bis vor ca. 6 Wochen. 
Ich möchte fast sagen das man mit dem wachsen der Pflanzen zusehen konnte wie das Wasser gleichzeitig klarer wurde. 
Jetzt habe ich seit drei Wochen "leider" glasklares Wasser. _Leider_ aus dem Grunde, weil ich jetzt die Verrohrung meines Skimmers sowie Teile der Teichfolie 1A erkennen kann. 
Einen Filter verwende ich natürlich ebenfalls, da auch Fische eingesetzt sind, die gefüttert werden. 
Der Filter ist ein Eigenbau aus Vortex, Patronenfilter und Pumpenkammer. 
*Aber:* Bitte immer daran denken, das der Filter für die Wasserwerte mitverantwortlich ist, nicht aber für das Algenwachstum. 
Das übernehmen ausschließlich die Pflanzen in einem Gewässer. 
Zum Kauf der Pflanzen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur eins sagen: 
Ich werde mir nie wieder Pflanzen aus einem Baumarkt kaufen. 
Diese sind meist sehr "überzüchtet". Vor allem bei Seerosen werden meist nur starke Wucherer angeboten, die den Teich je nach dessen Größe innerhalb kürzester Zeit zuwuchern.
Alle meine Teichpflanzen kommen von Namhaften Züchtern und Anbietern. 
(Wer mehr wissen möchte, bitte PN an mich, da ich hier keine Werbung machen möchte.  )

Und jetzt zur Veranschaulichung ein paar Bilder wie glasklar Wasser innerhalb kurzer Zeit auch ohne UVC werden kann:

*Hier der Teich kurz nach dem einsetzen der Pflanzen*
 

*Und hier ein Bild vor ca. einer Woche. Der Teich ist 1,7 m tief und so tief kann man ohne Probleme blicken*


----------



## Silke (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hallo,
na dann möchte ich mich auch mal kurz dazu äußern.
Genau wie bei Frank wurde mein Teich in diesem Frühjahr angelegt und kurze Zeit später mit Pflanzen besetzt. In den ersten Wochen war das Wasser bis auf ca. 50 cm Tiefe klar, dann kam die (erwartete) Algenblüte, allerdings nur 1 Woche. Seit dem habe ich bis auf wenige Tage superklares Wasser. Es läuft an Technik nur ein Skimmer bei Bedarf. In den heißen Wochen haben meine Kids täglich gebadet, was natürlich immer etwas trübes Wasser zur Folge hatte (das wurde aber über Nacht wieder klar). Also: wozu bräuchte ich eine UVC??? Ich denke, daß Pflanzen das A und O sind (Danke Norbert!!!). Alles andere kann ich nicht mit "Natur" in Verbindung bringen...


----------



## ThomasH (30. Aug. 2006)

*AW: UVC? Ganz klar:ja!!!*

Hallo ihr Alle,

ich glaube, dass die ganze Problematik in der wie schon geschrieben an der „Teich-Geometrie“ liegt. Ich meine damit, zuwenig Teichvolumen mit zu vielen Fischen und zu wenig Pflanzen. Wenn ich so durch die Foren lese, dass sich in jeder Menge 2-3 m³ Teichen auch noch 2-3 (zugegebenen, wahrscheinlich sind es ja mehr) Kois tummeln kann ich manchmal nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Daraus schließe ich, dass man sich im Vorfeld schon keine Gedanken gemacht hat, Teich gebaut, Fische rein, Kois – müssen ja sein. Dann kommen Probleme, Überfüttern (ist ja toll wenn man füttern kann, befriedigt ja den Hege – und Pflegetrieb), Überdüngung ist dann zwangsläufig der Fall. Macht ja nix, UVC holt den Dreck schon raus, aber halt nur Schwebealgen und Mikroorganismen. 

So jetzt kommt dann meine Beichte. Auch mein Teich ist eigentlich zu klein (2,5m³). Aber ich habe keine Kois, da es für mich keinen Sinn macht, Fische zu halten, die in 1 bis 2 Jahren sich Kopf und Schwanz anstoßen, wenn sie sich umdrehen. Das kommt mir vor, als wenn ein Jugendlicher immer noch in der Babywiege liegen müsste. Meine Pflanzen sind gut gewachsen, aber immer noch nicht so, dass sie genügend Nährstoffe verbrauchen. Es sind einfach zu wenige. Deswegen werde ich nächstes Jahr einen Pflanzenfilter versuchen zu integrieren. Ich habe dazu etwa 1,5m² Platz. Das sind dann immerhin bei 40 cm Tiefe ca. 600 l zusätzliches Filtervolumen. Ich werde dann auch versuchen Repositionspflanzen (wie __ Rohrkolben, __ Binsen etc) einzusetzen. Wohlweislich, dass die zum wuchern neigen. Aber aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung ist das, bei der entsprechenden Hygiene, im Zaum zu halten.  Ferner meine ich, dass einige der „Helfer“ wie Wasserflöhe, die ja eigentlich die Schwebealgen verzehren sollen, immer vorher von den Fischen als willkommene Nahrung angenommen werden und somit FEHLEN bei der natürlichen Schwebealgenvernichtung. In einem Pflanzenfilter sieht das dann hoffentlich günstiger aus.

Zu meinem Geständnis, auch bei mir lief diese Jahr die UVC für 2 x 4 Tage und nur Nachts im Bypass zum Filter. Das soll nächstes Jahr nicht mehr passieren. 

Gruss
tom


----------

